# Our Big Boy Jack



## jgryder (Mar 12, 2009)

It's been less than a week that we had to put our sweet 6month old puppy Jack to sleep. It was undoubtly the hardest decision my husband and I had to make. Jack got sick on May 8th with a fever and not eating. They kept in the vet over night but all his test came back negative and sent him home Saturday afternoon. Everything was OK but by Tuesday he was throwing up and weak. I took him back to the vet again and repeated test and xray and still all results showed nothing. Sent him home again with a new medicine. 2 hrs later Jack had a Grand Mal Seizure. My husband and I rushed him to the local 24hr hospital where they sedated him and started him on more medicine. I knew when I saw him laying in his crate heavily sedated and still paddilng that we had lost him, but man did he still look so cute laying there. Through out the day Wendesday they tried to wean him of the sedations and he siezed more. We then made the difficult decison to have him put to sleep. We have 3 young girls at home and the toll it was taking on us emotionally we knew that we had made the right decision. My husband and I went over after the girls went to bed that night and we were with him when he left us. I fell to me knees... when they brought him in and I got to pet him and tell him how much we loved him...I will never forget him...I know time heals the heart but there are times during the day where to put it mildly I'm a mess....I miss him... I know we did what was right and I do find some comfort in knowing that we will get another Golden again. My girls are doing good and also find comfort that he is heaven and that they will get another puppy. To everyone who as been thru the same thing I do know what you are going thru and we will heal in time.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at he bridge, Jack.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my... I wish I had the right words to say right now. I am so sorry your family is going through this.
RIP Jack, run free..play hard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your tragic loss of Jack. He was a very handsome puppy. 6 months is just way to short of a life. I wish I had words that would heal the pain you are feeling but I'm afraid only time will heal those wounds.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.(((HUGS)))


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Jack. What a sweet face and far too young to go.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about losing Jack.....6 months is just WAY too young. Did the vet have any idea what may have caused his seizures?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your boy Jack at such a young age.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

God Bless you Little Jack, have fun at Rainbow Bridge!!!

So sorry for your loss, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no... so young... so very hard on all of you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so sorry......it is an awful pain to feel when you have to put any animal or pet to sleep. i can feel your pain we had to put our sweet boy Bob to sleep yesterday he was only 5 years old...he was a cat but still the love you have with your pet is the same whether it is a cat or dog...i can't imagine losing my maddison or our new boy chance.....once again sorry for your loss.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This breaks my heart.. I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( poor Jack. At least he is at rest and can be at peace. How hard for your family. : (


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It just doesn't seem fair to lose them at such a young age. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry about the loss of your puppy Jack.

You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Aweful News. Im so sorry. What a good looking boy he was.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, God this is so tragic. I know Jack's loss hurts us all and I'm so sorry for you. He was such a cutie and life was unfair to him. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words that I can type to make sense of it or help ease the pain. Know that you and your family are in my thoughts. Rest well and play hard at the bridge till your family meets you there, sweet Jack!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How tragic !!! I am so very sorry and will remember sweet baby Jack and your family in my prayers. Godspeed sweet Jack.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh too sad. What a beautiful pup. I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This breaks my heart that that beautiful little guy had such a short time on this earth with your family. It just doesn't seem fair.

That is one of the hardes decisions a person ever has to make...I have had to do it with both my Irish Settrs and my goden girl last May 25. However, she died in my arms while waiting for my vet to arrive, but the decision had been made. Always, it is made for the dog, not ourselves and that is the last gift we can give a suffering, beloved pet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of this sweet baby boy. Know that you and your family gave him the best life during his short life. That is way to young to lose him. May your memories help to heal the pain. Run free sweet Jack, know you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your of Jack

Run free and sleep softly little one


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way too young to lose- so very sorry about Jack.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sleep in peace, sweet boy. Find my Heidi girl and she'll give you lots of love.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your baby Jack. 

Rest assured he is playing with all the bridge puppies, my Archie included.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a beautiful guy. I'm so sorry to hear you lost him so young and sudden.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love
To Be Called To The Bridge So Young Means You Have A Special Purpose There


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about Jack. Please know you are in my thoughts.

Run softly and play joyously at the bridge, little Jack.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So, so sorry. Losing a puppy is just horrible. What a sweet little guy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost your pup Jack. He was so young, and what a handsome guy. RIP sweet Jack. My prayers are with you all. xxoo


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack that was way too young to go, what a shock it must be for your whole family. I hope you feel a little stronger as the days go by... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack loss, that's just devasting.
Our family know exactly what your family went through.
Our "Beau" also passed away 6 months ago with Grand Mal Seizure. He was 5 yrs 11 month.
It never the right time when come to death and we still missed our Beau everyday. 
We will pray for Jack and now well rested in heaven R.I.P.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about little Jack, way to young, run free little on my saxon will look out for you


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

My prayers are with you all! God bless Jack and your family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. my heart is breaking for you. rest well jack, find my miller and he will watch over you.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. He will be forever in your memories and your heart.


----------

